# Can you not add leather to the Cruze Eco?



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

VetteMan said:


> Am I stuck with the options listed under the Eco? I can't add leather or Sat Nav?


I don't know about those features specifically but i know some features are not available on Eco. Like there is no Pioneer sound system on there, which may be the deal killer for me, especially b/c there's less sound deadening insulation. Same with the Z transmission (unless you get the automatic. i don't get that logic but whatever)


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The logic is mass savings. All these features add significant mass to the vehicle. I do not know if they are able to use a smaller alternator withouth those features and reduce parasitic drag, but seems reasonable. The Z link suspension rides higher than the standard suspension and higher is less efficient. Thats why they use the standard supension on the eco manual. I dont have a good reason why they use the z link for the auto eco. IMO the auto eco should have been set up to get at least 39 mpg. 37 isnt worth what you give up.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know about the US specs, but here in Canada there is no leather or navigation option, and the RS is not available. You are able to add the Pioneer System, Connectivity Package and Remote Start.


----------



## VetteMan (Jan 13, 2011)

And you can't get the LTZ in manual


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

VetteMan said:


> And you can't get the LTZ in manual


 
Nope, only LS and ECO.


----------



## VetteMan (Jan 13, 2011)

That sucks.. Manual is a deal breaker for me. I am thinking about the Sonic but do you think we will be able to add Nav?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, no leather in Eco. That's one reason we "settled" for an LTZ instead of the Eco model that I wanted.

...the wife's preference was leather (it's basically "her" car), but leather is _only_ available on the top two models.

...how much "more" can leather 'weigh' than cloth (ha,ha).


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

What I don't understand is why Heated Seats couldn't be an option for the cloth seats. Bummer. 

I don't have any pricing or any info at all for that matter on the Sonic as of yet. I hope it would be an option in order to keep a competive edge, but if they follow in the steps of the Aveo, maybe not.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

In the mind of GM having these things would defeat the purpose of the Eco, since it adds weight. But really how much more weight can all these add? not much lol.

Then again this could be GM's wait to say "we have the most fuel efficient Eco on the market"


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *cheap* seats are _*chilly*_.

...the *expensive* seats are _*warmed*!_

_...viva la' difference!_


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the *cheap* seats are _*chilly*_.
> 
> ...the *expensive* seats are _*warmed*!_
> 
> _...viva la' difference!_


Then again you have to remember fabric seats (cheap) don't get as cold as leather(expensive) in winter. But i always had that luxury of heated leather seats and LOVE IT, won't go back to fabric. 

Any idea how long it takes the Cruze seats to heat up fully? Some cars i've been in take forever to heat up, yet some are quick.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...wife says they 'heat-up' QUICK -- but, it's not like* iceberg* weather in Tucson very often.

...she call's them the _"butt warmers"_ and I call them the _"tushe' toasters."_


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The bun warmers come on nice and quick with the Cruze. The real bonus is that when you remote start, it gets them going then instead of waiting for you to hit the button.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> The bun warmers come on nice and quick with the Cruze. The real bonus is that when you remote start, it gets them going then instead of waiting for you to hit the button.


My 2008 Silverado LTZ also heats or cools the interior based on the outside temp. Does the Cruze LTZ also do this?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

robertbick said:


> My 2008 Silverado LTZ also heats or cools the interior based on the outside temp. Does the Cruze LTZ also do this?


The LTZ I have does have the automatic climate control. So you just set it at your desired temp and the HVAC system does whatever it needs to to get there.

The only issue I have with the auto setting is that it always has the AC on, or at least the button is lit. I wonder if that has fuel mileage implications.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> The LTZ I have does have the automatic climate control. So you just set it at your desired temp and the HVAC system does whatever it needs to to get there.
> 
> The only issue I have with the auto setting is that it always has the AC on, or at least the button is lit. I wonder if that has fuel mileage implications.


I was talking about during remote start (before you put the key in the ignition). On my Silverado, the seat heaters and the heat come on when it is cold outside. When it is hot out, the AC comes on to cool the interior. This all happens before I get in the truck. Does the Cruze LTZ also do this?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I was talking about during remote start (before you put the key in the ignition). On my Silverado, the seat heaters and the heat come on when it is cold outside. When it is hot out, the AC comes on to cool the interior. This all happens before I get in the truck. Does the Cruze LTZ also do this?


Ohh yeah. Sorry, I read to fast.  Yes the Cruze LTZ will heat/defog or cool the car when it is remote started and waiting for you to come put the key in.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Ohh yeah. Sorry, I read to fast.  Yes the Cruze LTZ will heat/defog or cool the car when it is remote started and waiting for you to come put the key in.


Cool. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> Ohh yeah. Sorry, I read to fast.  Yes the Cruze LTZ will heat/defog or cool the car when it is remote started and waiting for you to come put the key in.


Is this an automated system that does all that by it's self with no user interaction?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> Is this an automated system that does all that by it's self with no user interaction?


There is user interaction... you have to press the remote start on the key fob.


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

Would it be possible to install the heated leather seats after the fact? You don't have to own a higher end Cruze to buy the replacement parts for those cars... or is there a difference in the mounting of the seats and/or no input for the heating part?


----------

